# Your Favorite Lines From A song



## hellohappinesss (Jan 7, 2011)

What is/are in your opinion the best line(s) in a song. What line(s) have moved you the most? What line in what song makes you scream above the music, not giving a shit who can hear you... +rep to the good ones


----------



## The Warlord (Jan 7, 2011)

Toby keiths song "I'll never smoke weed with Willy again, my parties all over before it began". Talking about Willy Nelsons weed being too strong... I LOL every time I hear it. It's just a fun song man.


----------



## makeitrain420 (Jan 7, 2011)

"Omg i love it, smelling like a big kush bud up in public"
By Tha Joker


----------



## rjf450 (Jan 7, 2011)

"tweaking into a whole new era g funk step to this is dare ya" By: Warren G Song name Regulators


----------



## Drew4312 (Jan 8, 2011)

"smoke a fat blunt on my couch with my feet up"


----------



## Â«.kingcronic.Â» (Jan 9, 2011)

"I'm only 19 but my mind is older, when things get for real my warm heart turns colder" Prodigy in Shook Ones pt.2


----------



## ReaxBeats (Jan 9, 2011)

"Walk an invisible city of lost clans and he's jealous cuz my silhouette had more dimensions than his game plans." aesop rock in the album float song named Fascination


----------



## DaBong (Jan 10, 2011)

"Every year is getting shorter, never seem to find the time" - Pink Floyd / Time


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jan 10, 2011)

"everybody's funny, now you funny too." George thorogood


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 10, 2011)

nine - Fo eva blunted 

''When shit hits the fan, there I stand with my blunt and my glock in my hand,
What's the plan?''
maybe minus the gun but im sure yas can all relate


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 10, 2011)

"They got a name for the winners in the world, and I want a name when I lose. They call Alabama the crimson tide..Call me Deacon Blues..." Steely Dan-Deacon Blues


----------



## redivider (Jan 10, 2011)

'have no fear of atomic energy, cause none of them can stop the time." Redemption Song, Bob Marley


----------



## atavistic (Jan 10, 2011)

Reach out your hand if your cup be empty, 
If your cup is full may it be again, 
Let it be known there is a fountain, 
That was not made by the hands of men. 

The Dead, Ripple


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 10, 2011)

Sade
Song, is it a crime.

I can't give you more than that,,,,,Surely you want me back.?.?.?


----------



## neosapien (Jan 11, 2011)

I jerk off inside books giving life to words, leaving concepts stuck together you've probably never heard. - Immortal Technique= Positive Balance

Pussys something a nigga just act on, I can't help it, it's magnetic attraction- Jus Allah = Supreme

Run get your gun, shoot George and his sons, we're taking fortunes from all the fortunate ones. Everlast= Nuclear Medicinemen

http://artsites.ucsc.edu/GDead/agdl/direwolf.html#wolfThe Wolf came in, I got my cards, we sat down for a game.I cut my deck to the Queen of Spades, but the cards were all the same. The Grateful Dead=Dire Wolf



My signature.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey babys runnin round, hangin with the crowd, puttin your business in the street, and talkin out loud,
sayin u bought her this and that
I swear she must believe it all heaven sent...

Hey boy
bring ur chick around, 
to the sad, sad truth,
THE DIRTY LOWDOWN

turn a maybe into a yes 
the same old school boy stuff got you into this mess!!!!!!


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Jan 12, 2011)

a little ol lady got mutilated late last night, werewolves of london again...not that it means something, it just kind of rolls off your tongue.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 12, 2011)

ultraviolet pirate said:


> a little ol lady got mutilated late last night, werewolves of london again...not that it means something, it just kind of rolls off your tongue.



HHHOOOOOWWWWLLLL, Werewolves of London... It certainly does roll off the tongue!!!!


----------



## neil pryde (Feb 6, 2011)

"I've knocked the lock off the bottle shop,
drained every bottle off,
chucked in a petrol stained cotton cloth,
to turn em into molotov's,
an then shoot off the lot...."

Lyrical Commission (Australian Hiphop)


----------



## canuckgrow (Feb 6, 2011)

Running and hunting and slashing
and crushing and searching
and seeing and stabbing and shooting
and thrashing and smashing and
burning destroying and killing
and bleeding and pleading then Death


Slayer: praise of death


----------



## Senor SmokeAlot (Feb 6, 2011)

heres one i just heard that i thought was slick...ok its about the letters: A B C D E F G

im on my A game,never on that B shit
u on that B shit, u neva gonna B shit
thats how i C see shit, cuz i am D shit
tru story like that hollywood E shit
i say F niggas,cuz im on sum G shit fabolous wolf in sheeps clothing.

i can think of so many rap lines..ill save them though hehe


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 6, 2011)

"fuck all that bullshit, i wanna slang yae like noriaga, sit back watch my paper, collect like the IRS, as i kick it with 50 bitches all on my dick just like the president..."

fuckin love that line... westside connection-gangstas make the world go round..


----------



## Richard Smith (Feb 6, 2011)

There's gonna be a lot of slow singin, and flower bringin
if my burgular alarm starts ringin.

Biggie R.i.p


----------



## trublue (Feb 6, 2011)

"I who have nothing but the comfort of my Friends I who have nothing but the comfort of my sins"
Jedi Mind Tricks- I who have nothing


----------



## shmow52 (Feb 6, 2011)

"Cause I'm the dirty worm hunter 
The catterpilla killa 
Attitude juss like a ruthless Cuban coke dealer 
In Miami, nothin but the money and the power 
A deadly mix at 6 foot 6 I'm sorta like a tower 
Or a tanker, a mothafuckin Iraq tanker"

andre nickatina
killa whale


----------



## Alabaster Jones (Feb 8, 2011)

It was the summer my boy Bill Jr. died
The carnival was in in town with that ride called the Mixer
There was a sign on the ride that said "keep your hands and feet in the ride at all times"
But did Bill Jr. listen to that? Nooooo,He was daredevil just like his old man.
He was standing up waving his arms,yelling "Hey everybody! Look at me! Look at me!"
Pow!!! He was decapitated. They found his head over by the snow cone concession
You know what Stuart? I like you,you're not like the other people here,in the trailer park

"Stuart" The Dead Milkmen 1985


----------



## Auzzie07 (Feb 8, 2011)

I think this song has a message everyone here at RIU can appreciate. You can always rely on good friends, and good friends rely on you:

Well you asked was I holding
I said no I&#8217;m not holding
I thought you was holding, it&#8217;s true
But here I&#8217;m not holding
And since you&#8217;re not holding
My dear, what on Earth will we do

Now you know when I&#8217;m holding
There&#8217;s no need you holding
And you know the same about me
And if you run out
Before I run out
You can always get some from me

Now if you ain&#8217;t got none
And if I ain&#8217;t got none
We can go find some other head
Find out if they&#8217;re holding
Get down and start rolling
And smoke what they&#8217;re holding instead​​ 
[video=youtube;h8aEvRJPwE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8aEvRJPwE0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## vancuper (Feb 9, 2011)

Mine Favorite Line of song is a from One time - Justin Bieber. The Lines are: One love, My one heart My one life for sure Lemme tell you one time girl I love, girl I love you


----------



## shmow52 (Feb 9, 2011)

vancuper said:


> Mine Favorite Line of song is a from One time - Justin Bieber. The Lines are: One love, My one heart My one life for sure Lemme tell you one time girl I love, girl I love you


 thts a joke right?


----------



## grobofotwanky (Feb 9, 2011)

One bourbon, one scotch, and one beer.


----------



## beardo (Feb 9, 2011)

Hail Mary is so full of shit
Virgin Mary I'll rape that fucking clit
Jesus Christ was the son of a bitch
I am the highest power, the leader of the pack


----------



## Unnk (Feb 9, 2011)

We have assembled inside, 
This ancient and insane theater
To propagate our lust for life, 
And flee the swarming wisdom of the streets.

The barns have stormed 
The windows kept,
And only one of all the rest 
To dance and save us 
From the divine mockery of words,
Music inflames temperament.


the doors ghost song

[video=youtube;azCon4I7fWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azCon4I7fWA[/video]


----------



## beardo (Feb 10, 2011)

beardo said:


> Hail Mary is so full of shit
> Virgin Mary I'll rape that fucking clit
> Jesus Christ was the son of a bitch
> I am the highest power, the leader of the pack


 [youtube]lOC31UruPwE[/youtube]


----------



## jessemartini (Feb 11, 2011)

"I smoke 2 joints in the mornin', I smoke 2 joints at night, I smoke two joints in the afternoon, it makes me feel alright. I smoke two joints in time of peace, and two in time of war, I smoke two joints before I smoke two joints, and then I smoke two more" 
-Bob Marley


----------



## jwn (Feb 11, 2011)

The Positive Aspect of Negative Thinking:

Let's gather 'round the carcass of the old deflated beast, 
We have seen it through the accolades and rested in its lea, 
Syntactic is our elegance, incisive our disease, 
The swath endogenous of ourselves will be our quandary.

We've nestled in its hollow and we've suckled at its breast, 
Grandiloquent in our attitude, impassioned yet inept, 
Frivolous gavel our design, ludicrous our threat, 
Excursive expeditions leave us holding less and less.

So what does it mean? 
When we tell ourselves it's only for a while we have been deceived 
And it's only for a moment that the treasures of our day
Make life easier to complicate, the treasure thrown away.

I'm so tired of all the fucked up minds, 
Of all the terrorist religions and their bullshit lines, 
Of all the hand-me-downs from all industrial crimes 
And the weeping mothers and those who are led so blind. 

And the plastic protests and the hands of time,
And the pursuit of mirth and all hating kind.


----------



## heir proctor (Feb 23, 2011)

"Let California fall into the fucking ocean" - Antennas, Rancid

"Lets burn the Hills of Beverley" - Unfair, Pavement

"Die when you die when you die your gonna die!" GG Allin


----------



## newbie71047 (Feb 23, 2011)

Jamie had a chance, well she really did
(Whao)
Instead she dropped out and had a couple of kids
(Whao)
Mark still lives at home 'cause he's got no job
(Whao)
He just plays guitar and smokes a lot of POT

Jay committed suicide
(Whao)
Brandon OD'd and died
(Whao)
What the hell is going on?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 23, 2011)

_On the edge of sleep I heard voices behind the door...
The known and the nameless...
Familiar and faceless...
My angels and my demons at war...
At war...
Which one will lose depends on what I choose...
Or maybe which voice I ignore..._

*-Rush
"Double Agent" 
*from the album "Counterparts"*


----------



## BOOGS (Feb 23, 2011)

The only thing that calm me down some pussy and some cali tree I get both tho never truley satisfied I am happy but thats just the saddest lie


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Feb 23, 2011)

"Don't know what you got but my bag ah put yours to shame..."
Blueberry YumYum -Luda


----------



## TokeSmoker420 (Feb 24, 2011)

"Im so ahead of my time, my parents havent met yet"

-RIP Big L


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 25, 2011)

"Look under my eyelids, i bleed from the iris like i've been smoking on weed, highest" - Tinchy Stryder in the song Game over


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 28, 2011)

"Ders no replacing weed, thats like asking a bunch of muslims where that bacon be" by Jae Millz from the song 'Aint I'


----------

